# It's good to know karate



## TimoS (Oct 4, 2005)

A different kind of tv ad for a karate school (is this a real school, by the way ?)

http://dl.iskon.hr/webcafe/filmici/zascita1.wmv


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 4, 2005)

I think I've been in that bar .... :uhyeah:


----------



## rutherford (Oct 4, 2005)

:erg:  :rofl:


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Oct 4, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> A different kind of tv ad for a karate school (is this a real school, by the way ?)
> 
> http://dl.iskon.hr/webcafe/filmici/zascita1.wmv[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2005)

It's real? What country is the school in?


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Oct 4, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> It's real? What country is the school in?


The Good Ole USA!  Here's the link to their site.  There's actually quite of few of them here in NY.

http://www.tsk.com/

Peace,

D%-}


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2005)

Will wonders never cease!


----------

